# My Birmingham Coca Cola Hutch



## kissmyglass (Jul 15, 2021)

Well here is my Prized Possession bottle.
In all fairness being from Ottawa,Ontario,Canada we all know I never dug this bottle up here seeing that it was never produced in Canada.
It is clearly broken but rare as hell and a dream of mine come true none the less.
Paid good cash to a youtube digger in Alabama for it and will always cherish it.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice. Here's another one for your Collection. LEON.

(547) Half a Coke Bottle, $500? | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------

